# Green severum showing a big stomach



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was doing a water change earlier in the day and noticed one of my green severum has a huge stomach. Fins and are not clamped up and its swimming at the back end of the tank in the corner with another severum.The rest of the severum are looking normal.

Any idea what is causing this issue?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

this is obvious, but did you just feed him? severums like to eat so if you just fed and maybe put alot of food in, it could just be that he was super full.


----------



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nope, the fish hasn't been eating of the last 2 days.
The is another severum in the same vicinity hanging around.
Is it because their mating.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

That is quite possible, could be the "fat one" is a ripe female ready to spawn, and the one hanging around is a courting male. Got any pics?


----------



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yup, got a couple of em from my cell.How do I post em up?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

check the photography page, they might be able to tell you.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

did you ever figure out what was going on? please share if you do... hope theyre doing ok.


----------



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be an egg bound female, or it could be bloat. Since the fish isn't eating as well as having the distended belly, I would be concerned.

Can you isolate her and add some epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G? If she doesn't start eating again within 24 hours after doing this, you might need to treat for bloat.


----------



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)

The fish passed away...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost her.

I would keep a very close eye on the remaining fish for signs of problems.


----------



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yup, Im keeping a close eye on em but so far no signs and they are hungry as **** during feeding time.


----------



## AJ78 (Apr 20, 2005)

oopppsss....sorry for the french


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

She may have been egg bound, but it would depend on how long she had been that way whether she would have succumbed to it or not. If her abdomen just became distended prior to you posting here, I seriously doubt that was the problem.

I would watch for white stringy feces, reclusiveness, or any other unusual behaviour.

I _might_ even go ahead and feed some treated antiparasitic food since they all have such good appetites, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Might just go with some Thera A from New Life Spectrum rather than actually getting some parasite resistant food, the garlic in it will get their guts moving a bit.

I've never had contageous bloat, usually just blockages that kill my fish - but that's no reason not to keep a watchful eye.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

very sorry to hear it.


----------

